# Birds of Wales - Playing at VFest!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

WE JUST CONFIRMED OUR Virgin Festival show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So incredibly pumped about this..

Is anyone gonna be there? All I know right now is that we're on stage 2. and that we're playing on Saturday.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats man. Sound be a good show and it will probably help get your band some more fans. Which of course is always good.


----------

